# Good reasons to quit your job?



## vejichan (May 11, 2018)

your job is extremely stressful with tight deadlines and people pressuring you all the time to make deadlines. Your hrs of work isnfrom 9am tp 9pm sometimes ever later...so busy you no time to eat or piss.. And you have co workers constantly bitching and mouthing off and complaining how bad your are and last the boss tells you they will hit a younger person who has better credentials than you with the same job title working along side you...now if you are a family man supporting a wife and two kids..do you quit?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 11, 2018)

Without another job lined up? No.


----------



## IGC (May 11, 2018)

The grass allways seems greener on the other side...but don't be afraid to explore your options. Your employer certainly does so why shouldn't you?
But yeah, bad idea to just quit, as easy/tempting as it could be, without another replacement job.
Maybe speak to a counselor, about your frustrations with work.


----------



## Hollowway (May 12, 2018)

Should you quit? Definitely. The question is when. As the others have said, not yet. Line up something else. But, knowing that you’re working on it will help your feeling of frustration immensely.


----------



## vejichan (May 12, 2018)

Thanks ok Well that person was going to start the job on monday..they told all this to me yesterday ...walked in and Quit. Now what...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 12, 2018)

vejichan said:


> Thanks ok Well that person was going to start the job on monday..they told all this to me yesterday ...walked in and Quit. Now what...



Should have waited to get fired so you could collect unemployment. 

I guess apply to jobs and apply for benefits depending on state and local programs.


----------



## IGC (May 12, 2018)

vejichan said:


> Thanks ok Well that person was going to start the job on monday..they told all this to me yesterday ...walked in and Quit. Now what...



Maybe you should go back, tell them you were frustrated because you felt your job was being threatened, and that is why you quit. Please can I have my job back?


Let us know what happens...


----------



## vejichan (May 12, 2018)

Status: 
1- my boss being president and of the company approached me on thursday and told me out of the blue that they had hired another project manager who was 10 years younger, had 10 years experience. They told me that she would start this coming monday and that i would train her and she would shadow everything i did. I am convinced thats exactly what happened and what was told to the other two project managers when they came on board previous to me before they let them go.
2- being overwhelmed with feelings or jealousy, fear and extreme anger of the direction and plans that the boss intended for me was a lie and feelong betrayed. All the pentup emotions from the other co workers that i took over the course of the year. This job being the most challenging and stressful, with crazy hrs of 9am to 9pm a day..me working like a dog at times not having time to go to the restroom or even eat lunch. My emotions, mentality and physical limit were already at its peak prior to this news. I think it was the straw that broke the camels back. I went in friday and told them that i was shocked and that my conclusion was that i couldnt continue with the company. My boss requested two weeks notice and i declined. In my mind i wanted to leave immediately. I lost my passion to work especially i didnt want to be anywhere near the environment when the new person comes on board. This was my limit. After an hour of discussing this, my boss propose that maybe taking a leave of abscence and think things over rather than quiting. He told me to followup this coming monday.


----------



## Lemonbaby (May 12, 2018)

Sorry man, but skipping lunch or not going to the restroom due to a stressful work environment is simply stupid. Have lunch, go to the restroom. Let your boss explain why and how exactly the company is going to be bankrupt due to this. Trying to finish all work on your desk also makes no sense if your boss is an idiot. He's just going to pile up more work on your desk until you break down. Keep calm, find a new job and just leave.

One more (very important) point when looking for a job. It's not just the companies choosing who to hire, you also choose who to work for. Many people seem to forget that...


----------



## chopeth (May 13, 2018)

I can give good reasons to NOT not quit your job:

- Living in a country with over 25% unemployment

- Having a long list of candidates after you which are eager to do your job for half your salary because... obviously there's no jobs for everyone.

- Having a government who doesn't care about the worker, and benefits solely big fishes. Those bastards enjoy the new labour reform which consist in allowing the owner (just claiming he might have losses) to fire all-time experienced employees who earn 1200€ and hire 3 lowcost workers paid 400€. The business man gets three cheap slaves and the government can say the are lowering the unemployment figures. Win-win


----------



## Demiurge (May 13, 2018)

It is true in work- as it is in life in general- that we teach people how to treat us. I'm not saying that the OP's experiences are all his doing, but following Lemonbaby's point, the first time you skip a lunch, skip a bathroom break, take somebody's guff, or are the first person in and the last one out of the office, a precedent begins to form and that will always be expected. Nobody's ever going to return to you what you've given-away.


----------



## vhtforme (May 13, 2018)

The smart (but hard) thing would be to hang in until unemployment or actively look for another job while your on your way out. Employers can only take what your willing to give. If your skipping breaks and lunch and working tons of overtime they will happily use you up. The tough part will be interviewing for your next job. I'm sure your going to list this last job in your work history and your old boss may label you a trouble maker or quitter. The first places i would look for a job would be with your former customers, vendors, and competition.


----------



## Demiurge (May 13, 2018)

It might also help to be proactive and prepare for the job search: make sure your resume is current and looks good, prepare a cover letter, approach possible references, and- I mention this because it just happened to me- make sure your job interview ensemble fits.


----------



## vejichan (May 13, 2018)

Thanks for all the helpful responses. Well the job does have a revolving door of employees getting fired or quitting. I just endured and took it but like ive said this was the straw that broke the camels back. At some point its not about the money anymore. In my mind, i just couldnt bear another minute at the job...now had this been a boring job and i was sitting around yup i would just stay until i find something else however the job is extremely demanding with lots of tight schedules and deadlines. It does drain you and expect you to put in over 100 percent day in and out...frankly i am not young anymore in my mid 40s with two kids and a wife. I cant risk losing my sanity or wrecking my health any further...so now that i burned that bridge..


----------



## Humbuck (May 13, 2018)

I say you did the right thing.


----------



## IGC (May 14, 2018)

vejichan said:


> Thanks for all the helpful responses. Well the job does have a revolving door of employees getting fired or quitting. I just endured and took it but like ive said this was the straw that broke the camels back. At some point its not about the money anymore. In my mind, i just couldnt bear another minute at the job...now had this been a boring job and i was sitting around yup i would just stay until i find something else however the job is extremely demanding with lots of tight schedules and deadlines. It does drain you and expect you to put in over 100 percent day in and out...frankly i am not young anymore in my mid 40s with two kids and a wife. I cant risk losing my sanity or wrecking my health any further...so now that i burned that bridge..




So your definitely not going back? It is such an excuse me, fuck in the ass, when you have to train the next person and don't move forward yourself. Project manager is a pretty high position, at least where I work kind of presidents right hand man. I know nothing about the job but in the six years I'v worked where I do, he has gone thru two of them. And then there is a P.M. for the warehouse/shipping witch I had never heard of. 
The first guy just quit because of a disagreement with pres....walked out. The second guy just found a better job after a year or less with our company! We went without for a good year or two. Then they as of late last year/early this year hired in a new p.m. So seems like P.M. is a struggle.


----------



## NateFalcon (May 16, 2018)

It depends on if you’re skilled enough or know enough people to jump into another job...I’ve had times where I look around and say “fuck this bullshit...” and go home. Every job I’ve ever quit was a blessing looking back. I laugh at some of the BS I put up with in my 20’s just to ‘not lose a job’ lol. Don’t put your family in the street but get out ASAP!!! Start looking for something new now. Nothing is worse than wasting your life you’ll never get back on complete assholes. It sounds cheesy but you gotta find something you love to keep from losing heart -go solo, go start your own business, side business?...where do you want to be in a year? 5, 10 years?...I used to be proud of being a Plumber in my early 20’s, now you couldn’t pay me enough to roll around like an idiot in a crawl space or attic...$100 an hour?...nope. Figure out where you want to be and go for it!


----------



## vejichan (May 17, 2018)

Update: i decided to apologize and go back to my job. The fear of being poor with no source of income far outweighs all the BS


----------



## Demiurge (May 17, 2018)

No judgment here. Sometimes you have to take your lumps and choose which part of your pride to wound.

BUT, you probably recognize that this is the sensible thing to do while you look for a better job, right?


----------



## IGC (May 18, 2018)

vejichan said:


> Update: i decided to apologize and go back to my job. The fear of being poor with no source of income far outweighs all the BS



Sorry if this is prying, but if you want, will you share the juicy details?




NateFalcon said:


> It depends on if you’re skilled enough or know enough people to jump into another job...I’ve had times where I look around and say “fuck this bullshit...” and go home. Every job I’ve ever quit was a blessing looking back. I laugh at some of the BS I put up with in my 20’s just to ‘not lose a job’ lol. Don’t put your family in the street but get out ASAP!!! Start looking for something new now. Nothing is worse than wasting your life you’ll never get back on complete assholes. It sounds cheesy but you gotta find something you love to keep from losing heart -go solo, go start your own business, side business?...where do you want to be in a year? 5, 10 years?...I used to be proud of being a Plumber in my early 20’s, now you couldn’t pay me enough to roll around like an idiot in a crawl space or attic...$100 an hour?...nope. Figure out where you want to be and go for it!



Gotta agree looking back at quitting all my past jobs (8 in 22 years), yeah I am glad I moved on. The only one I that wasn't a good move was when I walked out of my third job without having a new one lined up. And because I needed to get a peycheck had to take a lesser job. It was a good learning experience tho. And I was 19, living with mom...


----------



## budda (May 18, 2018)

Sounds like you should have been talking to hr and making records of things.


----------



## Fretwreck (May 18, 2018)

vejichan said:


> your job is extremely stressful with tight deadlines and people pressuring you all the time to make deadlines. Your hrs of work isnfrom 9am tp 9pm sometimes ever later...so busy you no time to eat or piss.. And you have co workers constantly bitching and mouthing off and complaining how bad your are and last the boss tells you they will hit a younger person who has better credentials than you with the same job title working along side you...now if you are a family man supporting a wife and two kids..do you quit?


No. you don't quit. you fuck up your boss with a stapler. seriously


----------



## vejichan (May 19, 2018)

IGC said:


> Sorry if this is prying, but if you want, will you share the juicy details?
> 
> I basically walked out with no job
> 
> ...


----------



## NateFalcon (May 19, 2018)

Worst case scenario is: one door closes and another door opens...that “in limbo” feeling is scary, but it can also force you into a better opportunity. Entrepreneurs have the scariest feeling of all when they take the risk and step into the unknown. Don’t be afraid to take a risk when it dictates your quality of life...


----------



## IGC (May 19, 2018)

I mean what happened when went back?


----------



## vejichan (May 22, 2018)

Some times it comes down what is more important supporting your family or keeping your dignity


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 30, 2018)

Always try to line up another job before moving on. In any job, if i get bored, or decide i don't like it, i'll start looking, and see if i can get an offer for somewhere else. Until I have something lined up, I just put up with whatever bullshit has been pissing me off in the knowledge that it'll soon be over.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Jun 13, 2018)

vejichan said:


> Update: i decided to apologize and go back to my job. The fear of being poor with no source of income far outweighs all the BS



FYI, you *ABSOLUTELY *need to be looking for another job, right now.

In fact, consider this: your full-time job is to find a better job

Finding a job is about matching a lot of things. Not just your skills and experience vs the employers wishlist, but also the TIMING. What are the chances that the perfect job is there at the exact time you're looking for it? Pretty slim.

However, if you look for a new job constantly, your chances are much much higher.

Not to mention, you are clearly unhappy in this job, you've quit once and then begged to go back. Your boss knows you are unlikely to want to stay. And your boss has also already asked you to train your replacement... your days are numbered... You need to be looking NOW for new jobs.


----------



## btbg (Jun 22, 2018)

vejichan said:


> Some times it comes down what is more important supporting your family or keeping your dignity



Supporting your family comes first.

I wake up every morning at 4am, we’ll before my wife and daughter are up, catch a bus to my worksite an hour and a half outside of town, start work at 6:30, work 12 hours in often hazardous atmospheres wearing life protecting equipment, and then catch that same bus home at 6:50, getting home anywhere between 8:30 and 9:00 pm, long after my little girl has gone to bed.

I do this for anywhere from 18-24 days straight before I get 3-4 days off.

Do I like it? No. But I keep doing it because I have a wife, a two year old and another baby on the way, and nothing else lined up.

My dignity will take a back seat to my family every time.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Jun 22, 2018)

Demiurge said:


> It is true in work- as it is in life in general- that we teach people how to treat us. I'm not saying that the OP's experiences are all his doing, but following Lemonbaby's point, the first time you skip a lunch, skip a bathroom break, take somebody's guff, or are the first person in and the last one out of the office, a precedent begins to form and that will always be expected. Nobody's ever going to return to you what you've given-away.



Absolute truth.

I am victim of this myself. I have a kid and a family so I am always in fear of losing my job which has a high turnover rate.

I volunteer for things and have done a lot of extra to try and secure a spot later when they start firing people (always happens here). But now I get sucked into a lot of extra BS that I do not want to do while others who refuse do even do what is required still have their jobs.

Will see if it pays off next time firings come around but yeah, the guy speaks the truth. Now they expect these things from me. It is BS.

Try to find another job and good luck.


----------



## 777timesgod (Jul 4, 2018)

It all depends on your job market and whether it is easy for you to find a new job. Your CV and the competition from other job seekers should also be taken into consideration before making any move. At the end of the day it is up to you to make the correct decision, just weight everything beforehand.


----------



## Splenetic (Oct 4, 2019)

I don't mean this in a snide way, but yeah even with the apology and them taking you back, you need to be looking for a new job. You're now pretty much on their shitlist and if they have to make cuts, you'll probably be on the top of the heap. Something similar happened to me a while back. Didn't even quit, just went to HR. Got fired three days later.


----------

